# John Deere Builds On Tradition Of Excellence With New Gator™ T-series



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

JOHN DEERE BUILDS ON TRADITION OF EXCELLENCE WITH NEW GATOR™ T-SERIES  


I think I like the original diesel powered Gators better.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

*I'm looking for one of these "Gators"*

I saw this a while ago and think it is probably the ultimate "Gator"


----------

